
5 Ways To Log Into Several Gmail Accounts At The Same Time  - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/06/07/log-into-several-gmail-accounts-same-time/
======
delano
I currently solve the problem with fast-user switching, but it's annoying
(sometimes it's slow, it logs out iChat, and stops iTunes playback). I'd
prefer user-switching to be a browser feature and I patiently await the day.

------
ideas101
i liked the option#2 - though there are few email services that offers to
consolidate all emails a/c in to one (including yahoo, msn etc.) - one of them
is orgoo.com - its in beta so dont expect a lot - but they can improve on
regular basis ...

